# Husqvarna lgt2654



## rickyjoseph701 (Oct 18, 2012)

I have a Husqvarna Lgt 2654 , and the front wheels are out of alignment , Can someone tell me how (step by step ) to align the tires , It doesn't appear as though anything is bent , The right side (as sitting mower ) is leaning in worse than the left. :wave:


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

What you're describing is wear. The spindle shafts (what the wheel is mounted to) fit up into the cross-member, and in looking at the IPL it appears there are no replaceable bushings. Strange, considering they go for $2300. I'd say you would probably need new spindles and a cross-member.

Jack it up, put jackstands under the cross-member else it will swivel when you: try to wiggle each wheel up and down while observing the spindle, to see if it is sloppy in the cross-member.

I have attached an IPL screen shot of one model year of an LGT2654 - to ensure you get the correct parts, you'll need to know the model year of the unit. It's usually indicated on the data plate.


----------



## rickyjoseph701 (Oct 18, 2012)

In the IPL I saw the spindle number but I could not find the cross member number . Thank you for helping me with this problem . I will jack it up tomorrow to see if this is indeed the problem , but I think you have hit it dead on ,! I appreciate your help . Thank You very much .


----------



## dawgpile (Apr 28, 2008)

The crossmember number is item 2. 532 19 59-68 For whatever reason they call it a 'shaft'. In other manuals, the same part is referred to as an 'axle assembly'.

FYI...

Kelly


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

The image and part numbers I've posted are a representation of but one model year. There were many of the same model - to repeat myself, to ensure you get the correct parts, you'll need to know the model year of the unit.


----------



## rickyjoseph701 (Oct 18, 2012)

Thank You very much


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

You're welcome. To demonstrate what I mean about model years, see the attached JPG - 2008 to 2013 so 5 years of potential variations, and there's no easy way to tell what changes from year to year without meticulous, tedious, time-consuming comparison. You can look up husky parts for free at numerous sites, my image is from the dealer IPL site. I have to start deleting images - this will be one. I've exceeded my "quota" several times now.


----------



## rickyjoseph701 (Oct 18, 2012)

Thank You once again paulr44.I am going to save this for future reference, any more you would like to shoot to me go ahead . Again Thank You to all that have answered my question .


----------

